# Happy 4th Birthday to our Lisi



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

:cheer::celebrate - firewor:cheer::celebrate - firewor

Happy, Happy Birthday to our Happy, Happy Lisi!

artytime: arty:artytime: arty:

:Sunny Smile: :Sunny Smile: :Flowers 2: :Flowers 2: :Sunny Smile: :Sunny Smile:

:wub::wub:


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Birthday wishes to your special baby!


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Look at that picture - what a cute sweet face. Happy birthday, sweetie. Have great day and make sure you ask for some ice cream - it is your special day - tell mommy she and your brother should have some too.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

:celebrate - firewor:celebrate - firewor:celebrate - firewor:celebrate - fireworHappy 4th Birthday Cutie!!!!
Have a Super Duper Day!!!!


----------



## Bulina (Jun 18, 2015)

Happy 4th birthday Lisiiii :chili::chili: :aktion033::aktion033: 


:heart:


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

:chili::chili::chili:HAPPY BIRTHDAY LISI!arty:arty::celebrate - firewor:celebrate - firewor:celebrate - firewor


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Lisi says "thank you" to all her aunties & her uncle Walter! 

:ThankYou::ThankYou:

She just had her birthday bath & is air-drying as it is hot here (Yay!). I did follow uncle Walter's advice & gave them each a tsp. of vanilla ice-cream. Kitzi has been on a fat free diet so I have to be really careful at the moment. I also followed his advice to have some myself---it is "my only weakness" (not)---but I had Baileys on mine! Papa Bear went out to play golf to celebrate so we are finding our own fun at home!:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Happy Birthday Lisi!


----------



## luvsmalts (Oct 21, 2008)

Happy Birthday cutie!


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

Happy Birthday sweet little one.


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Happy Birthday Lisi!
arty:arty:arty:

Gosh, are you cute!!!
And an extra special Happy Birthday from Daisy, who turns four on Saturday. :Flowers 2:
Our little girls are growing up!

Enjoy your special day!


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Awe..what a sweet pic of the birthday girl!:wub: I cannot believe Lisi is 4! I remember when you brought her home! Happy Birthday, sweet Lisi! :chili::chili: My Lily just turned 6 and Rose is 8..can you believe it?! Time sure does fly..


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Happy Birthday pretty Lisi. Oh my, just look at that precious little face. What an adorable picture.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Thank you all for lovin' on Lisi today---she needed it!
Tonight one of the pups vomited in the kitchen. Neither of them have ever vomited that I remember, except the one time Kitzi had the tick & got a TBD. I thought it was Kitzi since he has been on a special diet w. no fat, and has been doing great. I gave both of them a tsp. of vanilla ice-cream today for Lisi's b-day. Anyhow I had DH take Kitzi downstairs to the garden & I fed Lisi her dinner. After DH got back he found more vomit in the entrance hall---turns out it was Lisi (Ms. cast-iron-stomach-herself) & not Kitzi! It has been really hot today & she does not do hot well, so maybe, hopefully, that is all it is. I am glad I did not give her anything else that I think would make her sick. I will wait until tomorrow & see how she does. Poor little b-day girl.


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

I hope sweet little Lisi feels better! Love that cutie pie :wub: happy birthday!!


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Happy Birthday Pretty Pigtailed Girl...hugs & kisses:aktion033::aktion033::chili:


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Hope she feels better...


----------



## Fee (Oct 26, 2013)

Happy birthday beautiful princess! Oh my, she is beyond adorable in that image, I love it!  :heart:


----------



## Malt Shoppe (Jul 20, 2011)

A Very Sweet Happy Birthday to that adorable Lisi!
Wishing you many many more!!!!
(Blaze wants you to come visit TX again)


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Happy Birthday Sweet Lisi.:celebrate - firewor:celebrate - firewor:celebrate - firewor


----------



## Pooh's mommy (Aug 31, 2014)

Oh my...most precious!!!!
Happy Happy Birthday Sweet Girl!!!
❤💕🎁🎂🎀🎀🎁🎂


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Sandi that picture of little Lisi:wub: oh my gosh, she reminds me of a skin kid, I have always loved your babies:wub: 



:wub:Happy Birthday pretty little Lisi:wub:. Your a very special little love:wub: auntie hopes you had a wonderful day sweetheart :wub:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Thank you all for the special birthday wishes. Lisi is such a little "stinky" and it endears her all the more to us! She came to us as a rascal with tons of personality. She wormed her way into our hearts by force---she is a force to be rekoned with at home while in public she gets quieter & more withdrawn. She is one of those who will not be ignored. I simply can't image life without her. She loves her brother above all else, her dad next & then I come last. I think she likes to torment me! When I think that we almost didn't take Lisi---oh my, what we would have missed!
We did not get to really celebrate together much yest. as she vomited several times so we decided to post-pone the celebrations until Fri. She sends you all her love!


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Happy 4th Birthday, sweet Lisi!

You are the sunshine of your mommy and daddy and I hope you all had a wonderful and fun day! :Sunny Smile:

Hugs to you and your brother Kitzi!!!

Alexandra :Flowers 2:


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 25, 2009)

L........Little Lisi is getting cuter by the day:tender:

I........Is the cake ready? We are all coming to parte'artytime:

S........Sugar is not needed, Lisi is plentiful :wub:

I........I am sure you are on cloud 9:chili:


Happy Birthday to you little Lisi:aktion033:





.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

_Happy Birthday Lisi!_


----------



## LOVE_BABY (May 5, 2015)

*HB*

*:heart:HAPPY 'BELATED' BIRTHDAY TO SWEET LISI!:wub:
{--whistling happy Birthday dear Lisi }
*{--I missed this thread {& many of the others}. 
Hubby & I have been very busy & not as much time on the computer, we've been planning our kitchen redo, upcoming soon. Plus busy with much else as well.}


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Happy Birthday, Lisi girl.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Lisi says "thank you Aunties" for the belated birthday wishes. We are celebrating tonight as she was a bit "punk" on her b-day. She vomited a few times so we decided to wait to "go a little crazy." She was pretty out of it yesterday but mainly just too hot. She doesn't do hot well.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Happy Happy Birthday Lisi!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Thank you Joanne! I have missed you----Welcome back!


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

edelweiss said:


> Thank you Joanne! I have missed you----Welcome back!


Awe...thank you Sandy...we missed you and everyone else very very much ❤❤❤


----------

